# Radio controls on Steering wheel



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I finally looked in the manual and found out the search feature(specifically for XM) only searches your 6 favorites. Is it me or do you too think this is a bit lame??? Why doesn't it search all the stations cronilogically like it does on my hubby's Chevy truck? So you have to reach over and search using the dial which is not as safe. Maybe just maybe there is a way to change this set up?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

There are really 36 favorites, 6 pages of 6 each.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Right but mine only scrolls through the 6. I can't search beyond the main 6 favorites from the steering wheel...Can you? Maybe there is something amiss?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> There are really 36 favorites, 6 pages of 6 each.


*System Settings​Configuring the Number of
Favorite Pages​*To configure the number of available
favorite pages:
1. Press the CONFIG button.
2. Select Radio Settings.
3. Select Radio Favorites.
4. Select the number of available
favorite pages.
5. Press the BACK button
to go back to the System​Configuration menu.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine goes all the way, all 36


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the Pioneer system, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Not to be redundant but maybe I'm not searching correctly? as I search up (or or down) on the steering wheel...it only goes through the mail 6 not the 6 within the 6...sorry to be such a pest.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I have 24 XM favs and 8 FM and 4 AM and it just goes down the list when I roll the button on the wheel. I wish it would search all the XM in order but only moves in the favs. To do ALL the XM I have to reach over and turn the radio knob one station at a time.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, OK. I was really hoping I was doing something wrong then and missing a "feature". Yes that is what I found ...FYI, I also have the Pioneer. Thanks for helping me out here.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

They need another button on the wheel that would do a scan or search on just the radio band that you have on.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Very good idea. This has really been my only pet peeve with this car.


----------

